# "Let me play" - Penny



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Link here


Its just an article about Penny thinking that he is in his best shape since coming to Phoenix. And he thinks he can become atleast 75% of his old self again.

I think its feasible, he can still shoot and his court awareness is as good as anyones. 

I actually think Penny can still play, Frank Johnson just would prefer Joe Johnson right now. Its like Frank just gave up on Penny. Anyone thinks Penny should be traded to another team? or should Joe revert back to the 6th man position?


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

man theres so many teams out there who need a point guard. And penny says he can still play that position. Do you think he would accept a trade back to orlando?

How bout boston or atlanta they need a PG. I utterly dislike Joe johnson but on the other hand, i think penny can do much more than just be a spot up shooter, that phoenix play him as. 

Would torronto do a deal?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

The problem is Penny makes the max. Nobody is going to touch him, especially with the luxury tax coming up this summer, and I doubt the Suns would be willing to trade him for Grant Hill.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Rashidi is right about Penny's contract, and JJ is playing very, very good ball. Even though his field goal % is low, it's skewed because of the amount of threes he takes. On 152 field goal attempts, he has scored 135 points.. That's not great production, but it's the same as someone who only takes two pointers shooting at a 44% clip, which in today's NBA isn't that bad.

Penny is getting 19 minutes a game.. that's not a lot, but it's enough to show if he truly is feeling (and more importantly playing) better.. so far he is not, and even beyond his numbers he is just not facilitating the offense like he used to.. his play does not merit him getting more minutes, it's as simple as that.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I always thought Penny should start ahead of JJ, period. I don't think Penny is as good as JJ at this moment individually, but he proved that he worked well with Marbury. With him in the starting lineup, Marbury didn't have to dominate the ball like he is this season because Penny was half-PG. When Marbury moved without the ball consistently, he became even more dangerous. JJ doesn't provide the ball-handling ability of Penny but he can score as a top option. That's the reason I think JJ should come off the bench and Penny should start. This is all about 'best utilizing' the personnel you have. Plus it would bring up Penny's trade value if he performs, which I think he will (History has proved that he performed as a starter, sucked as a backup). The only reason I could see, from starting JJ, is at the defensive end. In this case JJ is definitely more effective.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Penny hasn't showed me anything this year if he was playing good this would be debatable but with him playing bad and Joe playing decent Joe will start. I think that the Suns should try to bring in a shooter for Joe I think that with the offense the Suns run Michael Redd would be a great fit I dont think we could get him in any way though.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I like Penny, but he does not fit in with the direction of the franchise anymore. He was brought in to help Jason Kidd, Gugliotta, and Cliff Robinson win a title. That didn't happen, they've rebuilt and his contract needs to go. I believe if they could have moved Penny, they would have by now. JJ's assist and rebound numbers are up and he is improving along with the rest of the team. Luckily Googs' contract will be up soon also and they will have some much needed cap space. I'm just curious to see as to what they have planned for when Amare's rookie deal expires and they have to max him out. I don't think they can handle 3 max deals.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Well Marion will be out for atleast 2-3 games, Penny and Joe Johnson can start together. But it seems they dont play effective together.


32 point lost to Nuggets today. Penny and Joe can't even combine for 5 points. 

But you can tell that Penny wants to score, he rushes his shots... Joe in the other hand was invisible today.... both played really bad.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> Well Marion will be out for atleast 2-3 games, Penny and Joe Johnson can start together. But it seems they dont play effective together.
> 
> 
> ...


They made up for it last night.. 21 and 20 for Joe and Penny, respectively. JJ really plays a lot better at home.. it seems like every road game he goes 4-13 or 3-10..


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Penny finally started to play he was hitting eveything and setting people up.


----------

